# Machinest for hire - machining a battery tube?



## jsr (Apr 6, 2006)

Looking to have a battery tube made for a project I'm working on. I have drawings of my ideas done in a circuit schematic program (sorry, don't have AutoCAD). If it's too costly, I likely won't move forward with it. Considering I see extension battery tubes for other lights (which seem more difficult to make due to the texturing, shapes, etc.) with HCA selling for $22-$24, I'm hoping mine will be much less. Here's a simple description of the battery tube:

1. Simple battery tube for CR123A/R123A to mate to the head of an existing light.
2. Approximately 50-60mm in total length (including threaded areas).
3. Head end is threaded on the outside (1.0mm thread pitch), groove for o-ring.
4. Tail end design - I have different variants. One design (my most prefered) mates to an IQ Switch, so I need it threaded on the inside of the tube. The ID of the tail end will need to be smaller than the ID of the battery compartment since the IQ Switch is smaller in diameter than a 123A battery.
4.1. Other variants include the use of the stock tailcap, a Q3 tailcap, or a simple twistie (so only the head end is open).
5. I likely don't need any other features, but for consideration, what is the cost for the following features:
5.1. Standard TypeII anodizing (don't need HCA as head of light is only TypeII).
5.2. Small band of knurling or texturing (only need about a 5-10mm band). I'd prefer the texturing similar to the body of the Q3 or Streamlight TL-2/TL-3, but if knurling is simpler, that's fine.
5.3. If knurling/texturing is too costly/difficult, just 1 or 2 small grooves for o-rings will be fine.

I know it's hard to give an accurate price with only the above info, but an estimate is fine so I know what I'm looking at. I can send the drawings to anyone that's interested to see what the tubes I want look like.

Thanks.

J.


----------



## jsr (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Looking for quotes for machining a battery tube?*

Err, does this mean no one wants to do machining of tubes for a fee? These aren't very complex...just a battery tube. I could do without any anodizing or texturing...a simple 1 or 2 slot for o-rings for grip would be fine.


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Looking for quotes for machining a battery tube?*

Some folks only check this forum once or twice a week, so give it a few.

I didn't think you'd want a bunch of 'no thanks' posts, so I read it and moved on.

For such a simple project, you might try emaichineshop.com (is that right?) where they will run your project on their CNC systems based on your cad drawings. They provide the software.

You might specify whether you want only one, or want a batch made. For many of us amateurs the first can be fun but turning a batch is work.

Daniel


----------



## jsr (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Looking for quotes for machining a battery tube?*

Hi Daniel,

Thanks for the info. This is my first post in this forum. I'll wait and see if I get any responses. I'll look into the online place also. These aren't for the masses, just for my own personal projects, so likely just 1 or 2 for myself. I have several designs and drawings (made in an electronics schematic layout program, not autocad) for anyone who'd like to take a look at them and see if they'd like to make it.

Thanks.

J.


----------



## bombelman (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Looking for quotes for machining a battery tube?*

e-mail me drawings... george (at) bombelman (dot) com

I might be able to help you with all....


----------



## jsr (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Looking for quotes for machining a battery tube?*

bombelman - sent you the drawings. Lemme know what you think.

Any other machinests around?


----------



## bombelman (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Looking for quotes for machining a battery tube?*



jsr said:


> bombelman - sent you the drawings. Lemme know what you think.
> 
> Any other machinests around?




I've also sent a reply...

I can do all for you... check your mail pls...


----------



## jsr (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Looking for quotes for machining a battery tube?*

bombelman - I didn't get your email. Can you resend it? Just to make sure, my email's [email protected] . Thanks!


----------



## bombelman (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Looking for quotes for machining a battery tube?*

Mail resent....

Cheers !


----------



## bombelman (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Looking for quotes for machining a battery tube?*

Did you get my e-mail ?

If not, please provide an alternate e-mail address....


----------



## jsr (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Looking for quotes for machining a battery tube?*

Yeah, got the email, thanks! Sorry, I haven't had much time lately. Work and planning my wedding has sucked up all my time.


----------

